# Subcool TGA feminized?



## greenguy (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find Subcool's strands fem'd???

or where I can find Jillybean seeds? ...out of stock?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 2, 2011)

don't think subcool does the fem'd thing. He used to be against it. but you never know money changes minds.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Mutts got it...

TGA doesnt do fem seeds...that I've seen.

Grab a pack of regs and breed, then you'll have a bunch of seeds!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2011)

subcool   hangs his bean bag at Greenpassion....but I aint seen femed from him...good luck


----------



## the chef (Apr 2, 2011)

He says in his book that he dont do fem's.


----------



## greenguy (Apr 2, 2011)

to each his own... I suppose


----------



## Hick (Apr 3, 2011)

.......:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Apr 3, 2011)

Not sure where you are looking but they have JillyBean in stock at the Tude.....      cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-seeds-jilly-bean/prod_1183.html

As for fems....he don't do them as far as I know.

I have grown out JillyBean and it is tasty....just not enough potency for my taste.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 3, 2011)

Why femmed though????

the advantages of non femmed seeds far out weigh anything from a femmed seed.

there i said it.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 3, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Why femmed though????
> 
> the advantages of non femmed seeds far out weigh anything from a femmed seed.
> 
> there i said it.


instant gratification and satisfaction without regard for wallet or long term self sustainability.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 3, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> instant gratification and satisfaction without regard for wallet or long term self sustainability.



LOL--I thought that was autos.....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## greenguy (Apr 5, 2011)

mums the word ozzy?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 5, 2011)

With as many hermie as show up in sub_ool's strains I can't for the live of me understand why anyone would want him to make Femmed seeds


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you, there are some of us here that don't know anything about him or his seeds. So zipped may be polite, but we need to know these things.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 5, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> With as many hermie as show up in sub_ool's strains I can't for the live of me understand why anyone would want him to make Femmed seeds



with ya on that one bro. I almost went with his gear when the hype started. Thank goodness I waited and seen his breeding method. 
You can make any process "look" right, sound awesome, and make it sound scientific. Thats advertising preying upon the peeps that don't or can't do the research.

On a bud only run, TGA puts out some very potent and pretty gear with well named genetics behind it, but it still comes down to taking the 2-3 years of successive inbreeding and testing for it to be a "trustworthy" strain. Which most "newer" breeders do not have the patience for. 

The original breeders tended to do it out of love, prior to internet and huge seed biz, now it's about the coin. 

The genetics of marijuana are becoming bottlenecked and it's gonna be like the titanic at the rate of fem'd seeds are coming about. :fid:
Not to mention the herm traits that are hidden that are getting dumped into the gene pool. With substandard breeding practices. Buy regular seeds, don't buy hype, and research these breeders. There are many many many hacks out there that are "labeled" experts because of hype and a killer pheno they just BX'd without running down to see whats what or worse yet just sprayed it with Gibberlic Acid or just light stressed it and packed em up at $50 / pack labeled femd.

Research not just reviews, but research the breeders articles and his methodology. A lot of time you will catch them slip up if you bump around long enough. Saying they did something in one forum and something totally different in another. It's a "seedy biz" 

Femd seeds resembles monsanto's round-up ready patent methods. Lock it in Patent it and if anyone tries to re-use without paying it's into court for patent infringement. If it becomes legal who knows...that is very probable.
They did it with wheat. Which is a major crop. 

Don't get me going with clone only LOL

If your not into making your own seed, I can see not taking this stuff so seriously, but when you try to stock yourself with seed, others shoddy work tends to throw the keibash on peeps like me that try real hard to find certain phenos that just aren't out there that work well for me. Which require outcrossing to find a prefect blend of genetics. 

As for TGA I hope to gawd he doesn't start femd...bad enough reviews (by some old heads) on some of his stuff just being regular. Hype price and a book with some awards on smokability wins over methodology. I wish they would have a breeders cup instead of a "cannabis cup" Focus solely on results and style of selective breeding. Instead of yearly every 5 yrs. Promote truly crafted breeds for outcrossing and true breeding characteristics. Not just huge raves about a single expressed pheno, but the strain as a whole. It's stability, clonability, how it handles stress, the pheno probabilities, and the overall potency and smokability. The strain as a complete whole with it's ability to mix with other strains. That would be an event. IMO



			
				 a very close quote of subcool on one of his strains said:
			
		

> This particular strain cannot handle much stress it may cause expression hermaphroditic traits


 The thread is in here somewhere. Basically if you breathe wrong it's gonna toss nanners. 

but subcool is NOT the only one out there. esp. with the amount of "collectives" and the "profit hype" at dispensaries, this will become common place very soon if it hasn't already. 


			
				Hick said:
			
		

> .......:hubba:



There you go Hick...I went there for ya :headbang:

end rant LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you. I was trying to explain to mr rb this morning what fem seeds were and by the time I was done I told him it was like engineered corn by monsanto. Which in my not so humble opinion is really wrong. Don't get me started.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 5, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I thought that was autos.....


you can at least make more seed with reg auto's.
I lmao at femd autos when they came out.....what a racket, can't even clone em. Your are screwed buying packs of ten forever. Or until you learn how to self em with good results LOL but your are not even supposed to self the progeny of a selfed plant so your even screwed there. :doh:
Small plants small yeilds compared to most reg. hybrids, with very $$ price tags....the con job of all con jobs in the seed biz. The customer is screwed. LOL
at l;east with clone only and femd you can keep cuts going.


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2011)

I have not been able to bring myself to grow autos again....especially after getting a hold of some very nice 12/12 strains and keeping moms.
Running from clone can almost match autos for size and flower time and it leaves autos in the dust come potency wise.

As for TGA....I have moved on to more potent dank. IMO swerve and raskal have have better lines anyway.


----------



## greenguy (Apr 5, 2011)

well maybe you guys can help me identify a good strain match?

I'm looking for Fem'd seeds, short-medium height (planning on SCROG), grows well indoors, Easy grow (like NL),  Fruity flavor! with good bag appeal and potency, and a smell that can easily be contained within a tent with a carbon filter...Any suggestions???


----------



## benevolence6gc (Apr 20, 2011)

Explains why my Jilly bean and Agent orange crops had some seeds. Albeit not very many seeds and all fully formed and easy to pick out.


----------



## prefersativa (Apr 29, 2011)

Satori, by Mandala. You'll find them on The Attitude. See the banner at the top of the page. Great weed that is very easy to grow. It will get tall if you let it.


----------

